

What drives android app downloads? - wrobbins

Background: I&#x27;m a 16 yr old, and in April I came out with my first app for android. (Brick breaker free by RobbinsDev).  I&#x27;ve been studying the download patterns of my app, and I&#x27;m curious as to what exactly causes these trends.  Dos anyone have some insight?  
Thanks!
======
zachlatta
It all depends where your audience is coming from. Do you have sudden spikes
of downloads? Or is it closer to an increasing linear line? It's difficult to
tell what's going on without more data, as chudi noted.

By the way, I'd love it if you could shoot me an email at zchlatta (at)
gmail.com. I'm also a teenage developer. It's always great to meet others my
age who are doing great things.

------
chudi
what trends? can you some graphic?

Sometimes is the title that you use, the amount of updates, without more data
we can talk all day about all and nothing at the same time.

